# Cabinet building questions



## Brett K (Jan 18, 2012)

I am new to using a router for anything other than free hand trim work. I just bought a Bosch router and table to use for an upcoming project. I also have a table saw and sliding miter saw among other tools. I am also getting a Kreg jig. I am renovating an area of the house to include a Murphy bed and a built in desk and overhead cabinets. Cost and simplicity are a factor given this is my first major project. My wife wants something a bit rustic looking. Here are some questions.

Any good online tutorials for cabinet building and design? I plan on painting the desk black with bead board inside the door frames. I may use premade butcher block top as a work surface.

What woods to use? Birch plywood and poplar or pine face and door frames was my first thoughts.

Paint methods ?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Brett.

YouTube is your friend.

Search for 'Kreg" or "cabinet making'?

Kreg Jig® Wall Cabinet Part 1 - YouTube

How to Build a Bookcase - Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Your local library will have lots of books on cabinetry.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Brett, the Kreg jig comes with a helpful video on cabinet making. At least mines did. And you can also go to Ana-white.com. They have free plans, with material list and all. Just search for Cabinets once you get to the site. I found a plan for a corner cabinet that I built.


----------



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

A good start would be to do some internet searches on dadoes and rabbets. They are the basic joints of cabinet construction. I don't use pocket screws or biscuits, as IMO they are junk joinery. Pocket screws are butt joint system, which is one of the weakest joints.


















.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Brett with a pocket hole jig you can knock off a cabinet in an hour or so. The doors can be made with the aid of the pocket hole jig and will stand up to opening and closing all day long. Simply route out the back side to accept the bead board or you could also use a rail and stile bit set. As far as the Murphy bed Rockler sells the hardware kit.


----------

